# OIS chase Q5 by PO Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office FL



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Riverview, Florida - The Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office released the body-worn camera video of a deputy-involved shooting that took place Tuesday night, December 8, 2020, in Riverview. Dylan Scott, 27, who was wanted on outstanding warrants for grand theft and resisting arrest, was fatally shot when he repeatedly ignored commands to show his hands after telling deputies he had a firearm on his waistband, which you can hear him say at 2:48 into the body-camera video. Scott motioned for a gun just before deputies fired gunshots. "The body-worn camera video shows the more than three minutes our deputies begged and pleaded with Dylan Scott as they tried to de-escalate the situation last night," said Sheriff Chad Chronister. "In any given situation, I never want it to end with someone losing their life. Our deputies did all they could to try to end last night's events peacefully, and for the sake of transparency, I believe this video shows that effort." An officer safety alert in reference to Scott was issued to Tampa Bay area law enforcement on July 29, 2020. Scott's mother called HCSO when he left a note at her home claiming he wanted to die via suicide by cop. FDLE, who is investigating the incident, has confirmed that no firearm was located in Scott's vehicle at the time of the shooting.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You can hear the genuine compassion in the officers voice too, unfortunate situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a though watch. Nobody wants to get in to shoot especially this day and age. Now the Officer has to carry that around with him for the rest of his life and thats just for starters now you have policy to review, IAD, use of force, compiled by the fact the suspect was later found to be unarmed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Most unfortunate for all parties.......
At least the officer isn't in Massachusetts, or he'd be on "the list" already looking at the big Decert!!!


----------

